# Illegals are just hard workers that want a better life



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah right....

Listen to them dispel that myth with their own words.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

He is right. The Mexicans, the Muslims, breed like rats. Much more then whites. This country funds their ability to breed. The demographics are changing quickly and the political dynamic created will destroy this country.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> He is right. The Mexicans, the Muslims, breed like rats. Much more then whites. This country funds their ability to breed. The demographics are changing quickly and the political dynamic created will destroy this country.


BIngo!!!! 100 percent correct @Prepared One. America has elected to destroy itself under the guise of compassion to create another third world $hit hole.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Watch the video and listen to the words of the Hispanic leaders already integrated in our political system. They are positioning themselves to be the heir apparent of this once great Republic. The Muslim immigrants have the same plan, already in place.

it is a simple number game, one day the minority will become the majority. It takes a replenish rate of 2.1 per family to maintain one's race and culture. We are not reproducing at a sufficient rate to succeed.

A country without borders, a language , and a culture will fall. Know this and know that world history demonstrates this repeatedly.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Couldn't an "illegal" do a better and kinder thing if he stayed legally in his home country and worked hard there?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> He is right. The Mexicans, the Muslims, breed like rats. Much more then whites. This country funds their ability to breed. The demographics are changing quickly and the political dynamic created will destroy this country.


Funny. Made me wonder if the native Americans felt the same after the colonists showed up & started spreading westward? Can just seeing them sitting around a fire saying those damn white folks breed like rabbits. 

And we pretty much did destroy their country.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A general rule of thumb, if they are willing to break laws to come here, and break other laws by working here,

they will break ANY LAWS to get what they want, even at others expense.

They prove by sneaking in that they have no respect for any of the laws of the country.

The politicians are insane for giving any sort of handouts to them.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Plus, I saw a lot of draft-age men leave their countries as "immigrants."

Either they were ISIS plants or cowards. Why didn't that many men join the army and fight for country?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

best news I've read lately is that the illegals are self deporting themselves - families are heading south ahead of ICE - that is ready to deport some family member(s) .... the crook illegal needs to scram and the family remaining can't survive in the US or just figures a Mexican life looks better now .....

going to be alot more - 100,000s of the illegals are coming back into the deportation system that previously had some kind of protection


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

******* said:


> Funny. Made me wonder if the native Americans felt the same after the colonists showed up & started spreading westward? Can just seeing them sitting around a fire saying those damn white folks breed like rabbits.
> 
> And we pretty much did destroy their country.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Canada is getting overwhelmed with our illegals, Good!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> He is right. The Mexicans, the Muslims, breed like rats. Much more then whites. This country funds their ability to breed. The demographics are changing quickly and the political dynamic created will destroy this country.


Traditional Catholics like making babies. We're good at that. I have friends with 10 an 12 kids. My family is small. I only have 5 kids. Make babies. It's good for the country. Plus you will need somebody to take care of you in your old age when medicare and medicaid are no more.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

We have had dozens of illegal immigrants try to work at our country club. We everify all. I've had to let 3 go when I was supervising their department. Their manager didn't bother to do his job and check. There is no reason employers need to hire illegals. It is a myth. We had a janitorial position open in June. We posted it on craigslist and on snagajob. We had 120 applicants. Our janitor makes 33k a year, has health insurance and a 401k plan.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Stockton said:


> We have had dozens of illegal immigrants try to work at our country club. We everify all. I've had to let 3 go when I was supervising their department. Their manager didn't bother to do his job and check. There is no reason employers need to hire illegals. It is a myth. We had a janitorial position open in June. We posted it on craigslist and on snagajob. We had 120 applicants. Our janitor makes 33k a year, has health insurance and a 401k plan.


I am glad that worked for you. I am not sure if you are in a major metro area or not, but I am. I am not advocating for illegal immigration here, but I will say it is VERY difficult to find good hard working people here in Saint Louis. I could hire a lot of people, but would have to end up firing them inside of a week to a month because of poor performance or bad behavior. Everyone wants to be the next Labron James or JayZ, with no real thoughts on how to get ahead in life. The hard working immigrants I know are the next wave of folks seeking the American Dream. Unfortunately it is difficult because unlike in the past when our culture was good for immigrants, our culture today is too consumerism driven. Many fall into the trap of keeping up with the jones's right out of the gate. They loose their childern as we do to poor public schools, and the cycle continues. The only immigrants that seem immune to it are those from asian cultures.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I would simply force the issue.

It's simple really (for me anyway)...

If you want to eat and keep a roof over your head...you work.

If you don't like the job....tough. Get your act together and find another job you do like.

If an immigrant can do the work, that means the work is doable.

It's not my fault you want your existence handed to you on a silver platter.

Thanks LBJ for creating a nation of leeches.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes, but we are only just now getting help from the Trump Administration, and even then I believe the damage to the work ethic from the last 8 years is too far gone. People have simply lost the will to better themselves through hard work.
There were a lot of former hard working people that lost their jobs and homes when things went south in 07/08. They got a taste of the "free stuff drug" and as far as I know there is no rehab for that yet. Cold Turkey is a hard way to quit anything especially if you dont see the upside of doing so.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Malcom Renolds said:


> Yes, but we are only just now getting help from the Trump Administration, and even then I believe the damage to the work ethic from the last 8 years is too far gone. People have simply lost the will to better themselves through hard work.
> There were a lot of former hard working people that lost their jobs and homes when things went south in 07/08. They got a taste of the "free stuff drug" and as far as I know there is no rehab for that yet. Cold Turkey is a hard way to quit anything especially if you dont see the upside of doing so.


This started long before buckwheat became President.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Well Yes it did:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

We have fallen so far we don't even recognize it. Today, having a good job working for a corporation is very desirable. 150 years ago, if a man had to work for someone else, he was considered a failure. Most everyone worked for himself.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As long as the government pays people not to work, people will not be willing to take jobs. Not only that, the family units will fail to do the job of keeping the nation together.

Restrict welfare, control the borders, and more children from conservative, hard-working families is what we need.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> As long as the government pays people not to work, people will not be willing to take jobs. Not only that, the family units will fail to do the job of keeping the nation together.
> 
> Restrict welfare, control the borders, and more children from conservative, hard-working families is what we need.


Well, you can kiss that idea goodbye.

Millennials of color will be the largest voting bloc by 2020.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

> Illegals are just hard workers that want a better life


Then let them work hard in their home country...


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

^^^ Thats Funny ^^^


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

NKAWTG said:


> Then let them work hard in their home country...
> 
> View attachment 49777


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Annie said:


> Traditional Catholics like making babies. We're good at that. I have friends with 10 an 12 kids. My family is small. I only have 5 kids. Make babies. It's good for the country. Plus you will need somebody to take care of you in your old age when medicare and medicaid are no more.


See @spork making babies is our patriotic duty....

Sent from my SM-G530R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

The last actual republican governor of CA, pete wilson, cut welfare. He flat out said it. You reduce it tiny amounts ever year. You never let it go up. Pretty soon no one will want it. They'll find another way. Of course he and his party are pretty much dead now.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

******* said:


> Funny. Made me wonder if the native Americans felt the same after the colonists showed up & started spreading westward? Can just seeing them sitting around a fire saying those damn white folks breed like rabbits.
> 
> And we pretty much did destroy their country.


I am not going to undo what's done. It sure appears, however, that we have forgotten that little bit of history when it comes to the current immigration problem.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't have any problem with immigration as long as it is done intelligently.

Expecting our current government to handle it intelligently is asking a lot.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> I don't have any problem with immigration as long as it is done intelligently.
> 
> Expecting our current government to handle it intelligently is asking a lot.


I agree. I have no issue with immigration, it is how this country was founded and in fact, to some extent, necessary for this countries well being.

I do have a problem with open borders and no immigration policy what's so ever. I have a problem with people coming here for the free shit. I have a problem with people invading this country and pushing their own brand of tyranny and evil murderous ideology. Incrementally we are loosing this country just as we are loosing our freedom, rights, privacy, and money. Socialism and Islam are on the march. Shut the borders down now.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mrs. Spork said:


> See @spork making babies is our patriotic duty....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530R7 using Tapatalk


Damn right. :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Mrs. Spork said:


> See @spork making babies is our patriotic duty....


I keep trying, the husbands always get in the way...

:devil:

*Rancher*


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

******* said:


> Funny. Made me wonder if the native Americans felt the same after the colonists showed up & started spreading westward? Can just seeing them sitting around a fire saying those damn white folks breed like rabbits.
> 
> And we pretty much did destroy their country.


Saying Native AMericans as though they were one peaceful country or civilization is incorrect, like the Chinese and Europeans, and Vikings, and all others, they fought, conquered, enslaved, and murdered their enemies (other tribes) throughout time. So how far back do we go to enforce previous ownership of a land?

I say to all White people...stop postulating and get to copulating!!!! except for all you Liberal pansies... keep taking those pills and being Gay.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> Saying Native AMericans as though they were one peaceful country or civilization is incorrect, like the Chinese and Europeans, and Vikings, and all others, they fought, conquered, enslaved, and murdered their enemies (other tribes) throughout time. So how far back do we go to enforce previous ownership of a land?


Sir, I have no idea why you are reading so much into my post. Where do I say the native Americans were peaceful? One civilization? Never said anything about land ownership but it goes without saying they owned the land & we took it from them.

My point is simply, they were here before us & watched us take their land from them and change their society... same thing happening now. What is the saying? Karma is a bitch.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"Ownership" and transfer of land has been going on forever. The Sioux took land from other tribes, the Pawnee, the Oneida, the Navajo, the Creek, The Porch, The Cherokee etc etc etc took land by force, killed others, raped and pillaged and had the same done to them. When the US took land from the ****** most of the tribes didn't even have use of simple things like the "wheel". And most tribes decimated the land that they occupied; they over-hunted, they polluted streams, they didn't rotate their crops etc, and when their land was "sick"....they moved and took better land.

This bullshat politically correct narrative that the "white man" was evil and the "*******" was holy is just that...bullshat.

Back to the OP...I pray that the US stops all immigration for at least 10 years. It will take at least that long for the US to heal the wounds caused by immigrants over the last 30-40 years.



******* said:


> Sir, I have no idea why you are reading so much into my post. Where do I say the native Americans were peaceful? One civilization? Never said anything about land ownership but it goes without saying they owned the land & we took it from them.
> 
> My point is simply, they were here before us & watched us take their land from them and change their society... same thing happening now. What is the saying? Karma is a bitch.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> Sir, I have no idea why you are reading so much into my post. Where do I say the native Americans were peaceful? One civilization? Never said anything about land ownership but it goes without saying they owned the land & we took it from them.
> 
> My point is simply, they were here before us & watched us take their land from them and change their society... same thing happening now. What is the saying? Karma is a bitch.


It has nothing to do with the Hindu notion of Karma, really. What OSFG is saying is that we only did what the natives were doing, but we were better at it.

Now, here's the real question; how badly do we want to keep our nation?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> "Ownership" and transfer of land has been going on forever. The Sioux took land from other tribes, the Pawnee, the Oneida, the Navajo, the Creek, The Porch, The Cherokee etc etc etc took land by force, killed others, raped and pillaged and had the same done to them. When the US took land from the ****** most of the tribes didn't even have use of simple things like the "wheel". And most tribes decimated the land that they occupied; they over-hunted, they polluted streams, they didn't rotate their crops etc, and when their land was "sick"....they moved and took better land.
> 
> This bullshat politically correct narrative that the "white man" was evil and the "*******" was holy is just that...bullshat.


Well once again, I didn't say the white man was evil nor did I say the natives were holy. You folks reading something I'm not typing? You are right, folks have taken land from others forever. My point is, why then expect it to stop with us? Why be surprised that different folks will change our country? They might take it by force but more than likely do so over time by out reproducing us.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> It has nothing to do with the Hindu notion of Karma, really.


I know. That was a joke. Note the smiley.



Denton said:


> What OSFG is saying is that we only did what the natives were doing, but we were better at it.


Exactly, that is how change occurs. My point is, if we allow others to take over our country & our values, it won't be the first time it has happened here. That is why your question is so on point. Are we gonna bitch & cry about it or do something about it? Is there anything that really can be done? Oh yes, we can stop immigration but that is an odd choice as we are a nation of immigrants. But even then, is it too late? Our own pure white folks are a bunch of lazy ass wimps. Can't blame that on immigrants.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@*******, my good friend,

I didn't say YOU said that, I wrote that the liberal narrative has been successful in portraying the US during the western expansion as murdering evil beings who took the land, raped the redskins, fouled up nature/ecostructure etc. In many cases, the ******* voluntarily gave up the land that they occupied in exchange for a life of cradle to grave government "ownership".

The Indian Reservations in the US are absolutely horrible. I would eliminate the reservations, stop all welfare to these people and make them take care of themselves and get jobs. It is a travesty



******* said:


> Well once again, I didn't say the white man was evil nor did I say the natives were holy. You folks reading something I'm not typing? You are right, folks have taken land from others forever. My point is, why then expect it to stop with us? Why be surprised that different folks will change our country? They might take it by force but more than likely do so over time by out reproducing us.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> @*******, my good friend,
> 
> I didn't say YOU said that, I wrote that the liberal narrative has been successful in portraying the US during the western expansion as murdering evil beings who took the land, raped the redskins, fouled up nature/ecostructure etc. In many cases, the ******* voluntarily gave up the land that they occupied in exchange for a life of cradle to grave government "ownership".
> 
> The Indian Reservations in the US are absolutely horrible. I would eliminate the reservations, stop all welfare to these people and make them take care of themselves and get jobs. It is a travesty


Hey, I agree & am exceptionally honored you consider me a friend. Seriously. Ain't many folk like you nowadays and that is a damn shame.

My whole point of bringing up native Americans was to drive home the point change happens. It changed for them and I'm sure will change for us. That is the nature of people. Only way to arrest the change in our country is to do something about it. I though we were on track with new folks in charge of both chambers of Congress & the presidency, but I was obviously wrong. Maybe they drained the swamp but from everything I've seen so far, it is the same old swamp with just a different strain of lying gators.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Absolutely, I absolutely consider you someone I'd call a friend and one day would enjoy visiting your place or buying you a cold adult beverage.

Your posts about your farm/homestead are wonderful. I wish Slippy Lodge had some attributes that you have at *******-Homestead! Beautiful! Slippy Lodge is more rolling hills and hardwoods with few flat areas to build certain things without dedicating some serious bulldozer hours, which means money...but we're getting there. :vs_closedeyes:

However, there was that one time you posted that picture of 3 or 4 chickens roosting on your nether-loins...lain:,



******* said:


> Hey, I agree & am exceptionally honored you consider me a friend. Seriously. Ain't many folk like you nowadays and that is a damn shame.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> I know. That was a joke. Note the smiley.
> 
> Exactly, that is how change occurs. My point is, if we allow others to take over our country & our values, it won't be the first time it has happened here. That is why your question is so on point. Are we gonna bitch & cry about it or do something about it? Is there anything that really can be done? Oh yes, we can stop immigration but that is an odd choice as we are a nation of immigrants. But even then, is it too late? Our own pure white folks are a bunch of lazy ass wimps. Can't blame that on immigrants.


I figured you knew that, but I can't help but be me. :tango_face_grin:

I've said this time and again, but I'll say it, again just for the NSA to see it, again.

We are going to lose our country because we turned our cultural back to God. We tossed aside the ethics, morals and principles for either foreign ideologies or none at all, preferring our own, corrupt hearts. Nationally speaking, we are as ripe for conquest as the rest of the West. There'll be no reservations for us.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

******* said:


> Hey, I agree & am exceptionally honored you consider me a friend. Seriously. Ain't many folk like you nowadays and that is a damn shame.
> 
> My whole point of bringing up native Americans was to drive home the point change happens. It changed for them and I'm sure will change for us. That is the nature of people.


Exactly right. The difference between us and the Indians is we see the devil at the door and invite him in. We see our executioner, we know the end game and yet, do nothing. The Indians at least have the excuse of not knowing the white mans agenda and history, what's ours?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Reservations are/were a form of government control. Just as any welfare system that encourages helplessness and dependency.
I see it clearly every time I go back "home." Even when not on a "reservation" the dependency and learned helplessness is appalling. I just cut off family that would not repair their toilets or leaking roof be wise the nation has people that will come do it for you. They are just waiting their turn on the list.
This is the system supporting g these invaders, these so called Immigrants and refugees. The government seeks to control them so that through numbers they can better further an agenda of controlling us.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Absolutely, I absolutely consider you someone I'd call a friend and one day would enjoy visiting your place or buying you a cold adult beverage.


And you are one of few that would be welcome. Let me know if you ever come to Memphis. Can't think of any reason why anyone would visit there myself. 



Slippy said:


> Your posts about your farm/homestead are wonderful. I wish Slippy Lodge had some attributes that you have at *******-Homestead! Beautiful! Slippy Lodge is more rolling hills and hardwoods with few flat areas to build certain things without dedicating some serious bulldozer hours, which means money...but we're getting there. :vs_closedeyes:


When I purchased my 20 acres, it was very wooded with a couple of pastures separated by woods & ravines. I hired my ******* neighbor to come in with his equipment to take down acres of trees, leaving the trophy ones to remind me of the glory of God. He later came & dug my catfish pond.

Funny thing. A neighbor is related to the folks that initially owned the land. They were told that guy would never have sold the property if they knew it could look as it does today. Guess I'm lucky to have an artist's eye, as I'm a printer, and could see the potential when I first walked the property. So yes, you can certainly make improvements.

I hope folks don't get bored with my posts of living on the farmstead or take it as sinful pride. I'm actually a very private person but really feel led by God to prepare & warn others. May sound silly, but that is what I feel. I feel the best way to survive a severe crisis is by what I do... setting aside stores for myself & others, getting back to nature & learning to be self sufficient. I don't buy into bugging out, if you haven't made plans as to where you are going, how you will fit in with the locals or how you will be self sufficient once you get there. Our country was made great by better folk than me, who lived a self sufficient life and I think that is where we are headed again... not by our own choice.



Slippy said:


> However, there was that one time you posted that picture of 3 or 4 chickens roosting on your nether-loins...lain:,


About all those old loins are good for nowadays.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

******* said:


> Sir, I have no idea why you are reading so much into my post. Where do I say the native Americans were peaceful? One civilization? Never said anything about land ownership but it goes without saying they owned the land & we took it from them.
> 
> My point is simply, they were here before us & watched us take their land from them and change their society... same thing happening now. What is the saying? Karma is a bitch.


Not reading more into...or not intending too. Just clarifying for all those "poor Native American" that got defeated and lost there lands....its no different than previous history...strong wins...weak inherit about 6 feet of earth. Moral of the story....Be on the winning side.

You sound a lot better in the history book you write about yourself.


----------

